# Huge Sale at www.speedcube.co.uk - FII=£5 LL2x2=£3 + More



## andyt1992 (May 12, 2010)

Good evening everybody,

For one week only until the 20th May 2010 there is an unbelievable sale at www.speedcube.co.uk!!!

I have reduced many of my prices so you can afford the cubes that you want!

Until the 20th May 2010 the prices on my sale items are as follows:

Type FII SpeedCube - £5.00
Type AIII SpeedCube - £4.89
White Tiled QJ Pyraminx - £4.50
Type F SpeedCube - £4.50
LanLan 2x2x2 - £3.00
Floppy Cube - £1.50
3x3x3 Replacement Stickers - £1.00
Square-1 Replacement Stickers - £1.00

Orders can be shipped worldwide at a fair price and if your country isn't on the shipping list please contact me via the "contact us" page at www.speedcube.co.uk and let me know the country you want me to add to the list.

All orders are shipped on the same or the next working day and orders within the UK are sent first class meaning you get your cubes in a couple of days after you complete your order!!!

Thank you and kind regards,

Andrew Thomond
(www.speedcube.co.uk)


----------



## Crosshash (May 13, 2010)

I feel really bad because my F-II and LL 2x2 just arrived this morning from Popbuying. I'm almost tempted to order them again just because of how competitively these are priced.

Posted it on www.hotukdeals.com so hopefully you'll see some sales from there. I feel I should support the local supplier 

How nice are the tiled pyraminx? i'm quite partial to one of those as well.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 13, 2010)

I would've bought some too if I wasn't waiting for my popbuying order to arrive =( Now I'm just broke.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 13, 2010)

Would get something but black cubes. Blegh.


----------



## Dfgged (May 13, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> Would get something but black cubes. Blegh.



I totally agree


----------



## James Ludlow (May 13, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> How nice are the tiled pyraminx? i'm quite partial to one of those as well.



I have one of these and I quite like it. I'm no expert lol, but it is my favourite so far.


----------



## DT546 (May 13, 2010)

how good is the AIII, because i am very tempted to buy it, how does it compare to the FII that i already have


----------



## cincyaviation (May 13, 2010)

AIII is crispy, but that is about all i know about it.


----------



## jiggy (May 13, 2010)

Got me an F-II. I've been feeling a bit guilty every since I took my first one apart and forgot which pieces went into which cubes! Black though?! XP

I impulse bought a pyraminx too, I'm a sucker for a good bargain!


----------



## Rpotts (May 13, 2010)

AIIIf is better ^^

I think the one he has is the AIII.

My AIIIf is one of the best cubes I've used. cuts corners excellently, is very light, feels great, responds to light finger turning and/or hard "forcing it" turning.


----------



## joey (May 13, 2010)

Tempted to buy several 2x2s and doing stickermods.


----------

